# A step in the right direction for drilling off Florida



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

FYI for the bluewater folks that like to fish way offshore.

BOEM is going to put up for bid new lease areas in the Eastern Planning Area. These lease blocks appear to be due south of Pensacola and Destin. Unfortunately, the blocks start at 125 miles offshore. It will be years before there would be any permanent structures. Drilling activity may present some fishing opportunities over the next several years. 

http://www.boem.gov/Sale-225-PNOS-Lease-Terms-Ecomonic-Conditions-and-Stipulations/


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

This looks very close to where that ensco rig was positioned last summer. Bring it on!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I for one love those big marine ecosystems out there with all the fish hanging around or passing by.


----------

